# VW Golf GTi Edition 30 Meguiars Microfiber Correction System Detail.



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Simon and I have previously detailed his lovely Ed30 with some very good results, but some paint defects and swirls were still present. So this was an ideal opportunity to test the Meguiars DA Microfiber correction system with their G220 V2 Dual action polisher.

Big thanks to Tim at Envy Valeting (Tel: 07787 160462) for supplying the initial 5" starter kit and Alex at Elite car care (Tel: 01628 671213) for supplying a few packs of the 3 " cutting discs, finishing discs and backing plate.

Meguiars DA Microfiber Correction System is a two-step process designed to correct paint without leaving any swirls- guaranteed! Meguiars DA Microfiber Correction System consists of microfiber pads, DA Microfiber Correction Compound, and DA Microfiber Finishing Wax.

Meguiars Microfiber Correction Compound is expertly formulated to remove light to moderate flaws while creating a high gloss. It gets it polishing power from Super-micro abrasives. These tiny abrasives level swirls and scratches without creating new ones. Meguiars Microfiber Correction Compound performs without dusting or slinging, and cleanup is easy.

After using Meguiars DA Microfiber Cutting Compound, Meguiars DA Microfiber Finishing Wax refines the paint even further to create the clearest, most uniform shine. The combination of polymers and carnauba makes Finishing Wax both durable and glossy.

DA Microfiber Discs are available in cutting and finishing discs. Their engineered foam interface offers controlled conformability. The microfiber cutting discs are gentle on the paint and do a fantastic job of evenly distributing DA Microfiber Correction Compound and letting the abrasives do their job. The result is smooth paint with no swirls!

Meguiars DA Microfiber Finishing Discs are made for maximum efficiency. As you move the polisher over the paint, the microfibers adapt to the curves and contours of the paint, distributing the wax and mild cleaners evenly for maximum protection and gloss.

The car was washed with the normal procedure including the amazing Stjärnagloss Kokosnöt pH Neutral Snow Foam.

Finally finished off with a few coats of Meguiars Gold Class liquid wax and added a red pin stripe to the chin spoiler.

Now for a few before, during and completed pictures.

Feel free to comment etc..


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great turn around ,megs mf system is a quality product:buffer:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks nice mate.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job there, Im doing a black golf this weekend, hope it turns out that good.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good work :thumb:
That snowfoam looks ace


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Are these 4 motion ?
Love the mf system got my audi to about 85%


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice like these.


----------



## ocado (Nov 6, 2012)

I have the same exact colour as your Golf, I hope one day my one turns exactly the same, really great finish towards the paint :thumb:

Which wheel cleaner did you use, plus did you a DA polisher with the meguiars foam pad with there cutting compound, if so what speed what was used please.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

ocado said:


> I have the same exact colour as your Golf, I hope one day my one turns exactly the same, really great finish towards the paint :thumb:
> 
> Which wheel cleaner did you use, plus did you a DA polisher with the meguiars foam pad with there cutting compound, if so what speed what was used please.


Wheel cleaner was not required as they have previously been coated to protect them. The system works with microfiber cutting discs an finishing discs, so foam pads are not required. 4800 opm to cut an 3000opm to refine / wax.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Nally said:


> Are these 4 motion ?
> Love the mf system got my audi to about 85%


Front wheel drive and this one has over 300 bhp.......


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great turn around bud, looks great :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving your work my man great job. Nice write up for the microfiber system to.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

David Proctor said:


> Front wheel drive and this one has over 300 bhp.......


Omg how the hell do you stop wheel spin my a3 spins in second in that damp and its only 140bhp that's a crazy car.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

jeez how is your foam so thick?! must have used 50/50 in your snow foam bottle lol. love the golf too, i got the meguairs microfibre system too really easy to use


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Loving this! Great car great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking finish mate:thumb:


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Nally said:


> Omg how the hell do you stop wheel spin my a3 spins in second in that damp and its only 140bhp that's a crazy car.


Don't rev it so much?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Lovely finish on a very nice car. 

Personally not keen on the red front lip though.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

how nice does that look.great job and love these.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Don't rev it so much?


Or swap for a Quattro : )


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

try 428bhp in a FWD Astra..........


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great results David! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work David!

Russ.


----------



## GTI-ED30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work Dave my car looks stunning , however after a week of using it to get to work I'm scared to wash it now


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> try 428bhp in a FWD Astra..........
> 
> Astra VXR 420+ bhp - YouTube


Front diffs ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top finish :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job mate :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

EliteCarCare said:


> Great results David! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Big thanks for getting the 3" cutting discs to us in your now legendary speedy manner Alex...


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

GTI-ED30 said:


> Great work Dave my car looks stunning , however after a week of using it to get to work I'm scared to wash it now


Bell me at the weekend bud for a maintenance wash if you like......


----------

